# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] كيف تكتب تقرير عن اى سيارة

## zizoYAzizo

[frame="1 70"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اولا
[1]

 تحديد نوع السياره المراد عمل اتقرير عنها
[2]

 معرفه اسم السياره واسم الشركة
[3]

 المعلومات المتوفرة عن السيارة مثل { نوع السيارة ( كوبيه او سيدان ) - عدد الاحصنه - المحرك }

[4]
 جمع بعض الصور للسيارة



ثانيا

كيفيه كتابه التقرير

[1]
نبدا باسم السياره ونوعها 

[2]

تعريف الشركه المنتجه للسيارة والتكلم عنها بايجاز ( مش شرط )

[3]
عرض المعلومات الى اتجمعت مع عرض صور لكل جزئيه 



ملحوظه

لابد ان تراعى ترتيب الموضوع وتنظيمه مع استخدام خط ولون مريح للعين ( اذا كان الموضوع مرتب وجميل فاعلم ان الكل سيقرأه)[/frame]

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*موضوع بسيط وسهل وتمام التمام يا باشا وكله تحت السيطرة 

مشكور يا جميل ع التوجيه الرائع*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *موضوع بسيط وسهل وتمام التمام يا باشا وكله تحت السيطرة 
> 
> مشكور يا جميل ع التوجيه الرائع*


شكرا يامحمود لى التواجد فى انتظار مشاركاتك وتقاريرك  :good:

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا زيزو على المعلومات الجميلة ..
دي تخص الصحفيين ومحرري المواقع بالذات

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكرا يا زيزو على المعلومات الجميلة ..
> دي تخص الصحفيين ومحرري المواقع بالذات


شكراياعبد الرحمن انا عامل الموضوع كمان علشان الناس الى عايزه تشارك فى السيارت ومش عارفه تعمل تقارير كامله ده ممكن يساعدها فى عمل تقرير بسيط عن اى سيارة وربنا ينفع بيه الناس كلها ان شاء الله مشكور ياجميل على التواجد  :y:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بق بق بق  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بق بق بق  ::

----------


## kissoun

شكرا يا زيزو على المعلومات الجميلة ..

----------


## A7M3D

شكرا يا مان

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكرا يا زيزو على المعلومات الجميلة ..


شاكر تواجدك الجميل مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى 




> شكرا يا مان


 لك كل التحيه والتقدير وعايزين ابدعاتكم فى التقارير ان شاء الله

----------

